# After Halloween Sales?



## Lteibelart (Jun 12, 2011)

We are in the planning stages for our opening in 2012, and I wondered if the vendors typically have "sales" right after Halloween. Basically, should I wait to purchase props, etc. until November, or am I okay to purchase now? It seems prices go up closer to Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably depends on where you buy. Places like Target or Michaels that carry seasonal Halloween merchandise typically have a sale before Halloween so they can make room for Christmas merchandise in October. Local Spirit stores almost always have post- Halloween sales because the shop locations tend to be temporary.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can get some good bargains after Halloween, but sometimes the pickings are on the slim side (particularly for popular items). If there is something you really want to get, I'd recommend picking it up early. Sometimes you can get good bargains if you buy before the Halloween season.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Small shops like me typically run the best prices we can all year long. Local big box stores, targets and such will dump their stuff for discounts along with some temp stores.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, depends on what you are looking for. I cut back this year, more so than last year...so, i see certain things running out of stock...and when things run tight I've seen some really crazy $$$ on items on ebay (rip off).


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Frighter's! I had wondered if the backstock would be less this year than last. *note to self- stop thinking so much*


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Spirit Halloween always has a 50% off sale on November 1. It lasts for a day, but you can get some great deals. 

Places like Target and Walmart often sell out of the good Halloween decorations quickly, and all you're left with is faulty, cheap lighting and poor costumes. If you're going to shop at places like that, you'd have to go the day they start.


----------

